# Hobbytown, Indy Parking Lot Onroad 2014



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hobbytown, Indy will again run the outdoor season this year! We've had a lot of fun in the past, and this year could be one of the best yet. The plan that is in place is that we will start earlier this year in April. We are going to race one Sunday a month so that you can plan for it between vacations, baseball games, all of the other things we want to do in the summer.

The classes will be all of the normal stuff. 
We'll run VTA, USGT, 17.5 TC, Open mod TC, 2WD Short Course Truck, In order to have a class offered, there must be at least 4 cars, because I need 4 turn marshals in the next race. If you would be in the next race, it is up to you to get an appropriate replacement. If you don't find one, you marshal.

Steve and I normally have the track set up @ 10:30am with racing @ 12:30pm on Sundays starting April 13. I do dope the track with @ 12 liters of soda pop for grip. But it is still a bit low grip. Slower is faster.


Future dates:

April 13

May 18

June 22

July 20

August 17

September 21

We are also doing "Fun Runs" this summer. They're setting up an area with ramps for freestyle. Drag racing at 132', bring what you got and classes. Oval has been mentioned. Bring what you have and have some fun on a Saturday afternoon. Fun Run starts the first Saturday in April. 

Dave Rynard and Mika Woodward at the store are responsible for the Fun Runs. Call them at the store for questions. Dave L and I can also get you some answers.

For more information and entry fee prices, see the attached flyer.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

RACEN on SUNDAYS YES YES & YES again


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good.


Jeremiah


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sweeps*

I just got off the phone with Mr. Sweep. He has tires in stock. I have 30's and 32's on the way. Mr Sweep says that the wheels are improved to not wobble after a hit and that the inserts will last longer.

They should hit the store @ Tuesday so you guys would be ready for Friday.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bob,

You got any rules yet for the short course truck class? I'm going to get the boys Slashes ready.

Race is on the calendar. You got dates for the other races yet. If I get them on the calendar now, my wife can't bump me!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tires*

I know it's late in the day and the weather is lousy. The Sweep tires just showed up. Due to bad weather out east, he couldn't get UPS to pick up, so he sent them by Postal Service. Anyway, if you want 'em, come get 'em.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I've updated the first post with the flyer.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know what to run. 

I love running the Slash with the boys. But I really want to use up a TON of illegal USGT tires.

I heard someone talk of tape to protect the underneath of the touring car. What does everyone use?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Under*

We have a sheet of Associated adhesive plastic for the bottom. It is only for the corner dots or cracks in the pavement in the corners that might bottom out. 6mm ride height doesn't bottom out very much.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a printable .PDF version of the flyer:

http://www.indyhobbies.com/HobbytownUSARacingFlyer2014.pdf


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Went to Costco with my annual "refund" check yesterday. Bought two folding tables and a 2000W inverter generator.

Any guesses what for? 

We better have good weather next month!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Feel the Power*

I'm looking forward to the the asphalt racing this year. Good interest from the racers. Sounds exciting. Good times. I've loaded a bunch of music into the MP3 Player. I'm making some new parts for the track. Repairs/ replacements. It has been a hard winter on the asphalt. I'll try to smooth it out a bit. 

This is the first year of the "Fun Run". The guys have some good ideas. The more they do it, the better it should get.

April 13th, Sunday before Easter, is the first scheduled onroad race. Be there! Come get ya some. 

With you guys having generators, doesn't sound like power will be an issue. Bring an extension cord and a power strip.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Cody and I won't be there for the first race as we will be in Chitown for the USVTA NATS.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Portable Power*

I received my Wagan Tach Power Dome 400 today ... it is a portable car emergency car charger ... 105.93 shipped ... I plan to test it at next Friday's Indy RC Raceway race and run my charger without using "house power" ... I figure that if it works for Friday night then it will work for a lot race ...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bolio 32 said:


> I received my Wagan Tach Power Dome 400 today ... it is a portable car emergency car charger ... 105.93 shipped ... I plan to test it at next Friday's Indy RC Raceway race and run my charger without using "house power" ... I figure that if it works for Friday night then it will work for a lot race ...


Interesting. Basically a car battery in a box that outputs 110V.

I'll be interested to see how much power you get out of it until it goes belly up? It says 400W, but how much is that really?


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Wagon Tech*

I am taking it to Indy RC this Friday ... I will use it and see if it lasts the whole night ... if that is the case then woo hoo !!!


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Lot Race Power supply*

The power supply worked for the whole night ... when I checked the charge it was at 75% when I packed up ... got it through Walmart.com http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wagan-400...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n ... 105.93 including tax and shipping ... estimated delivery was 03.27.14 ... it showed up over a week early ... I wanted to see if it would handle the battery charging only ... I figure that in mid summer I will need to use a small fan ... I'll try it again next week and see if I can push the limits ... still I plan to bring an extension cord to the lot races and be really nice to Gary ... just in case ..


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Wondering if the guys involved with the Fun Run day can expand on what we can expect? What tracks will be setup? What activities are planned? Etc...

I want to bring the boys and let them run their race Slashes, their basher Slashes and maybe even their TT-01s. I'm just wondering what is going to be there for them to do. I also may bring their cousins so they can get some time behind the wheel.

Mainly, I want to know because I am deciding how much of my portable pit gear to bring?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sweep*

I just got Sweep 28's and 32's in stock. 30's are discontinued.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

crispy said:


> Wondering if the guys involved with the Fun Run day can expand on what we can expect? What tracks will be setup? What activities are planned? Etc...
> 
> I want to bring the boys and let them run their race Slashes, their basher Slashes and maybe even their TT-01s. I'm just wondering what is going to be there for them to do. I also may bring their cousins so they can get some time behind the wheel.
> 
> Mainly, I want to know because I am deciding how much of my portable pit gear to bring?


Cool music, big screen sports, brats on the grill with mustard, burgers galore and dancin' girls. ......................... Naw, just kiddin':hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

davidl said:


> Cool music, big screen sports, brats on the grill with mustard, burgers galore and dancin' girls. ......................... Naw, just kiddin':hat:


Why???? I love your idea! 

Jeremiah


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

ThrottleKing said:


> Why???? I love your idea!
> 
> Jeremiah



Because we don't sell dancin' girls costumes in the store. ........... wait, YES WE DO!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

davidl said:


> Because we don't sell dancin' girls costumes in the store. ........... wait, YES WE DO!


Says the guy who works in the R/C department. I don't want to know any more!


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good time at the lot today. Boys had fun tearing up their Slashes (and mine too). Drew had his race 2WD broke in half in the first five minutes. Later he destroyed the body mounts and body of our 4x4 basher.

Dean on the other hand was turning laps on the oval with his race truck. I may have a racer in my stable after all. 

Mika was right, nobody touched the road course. Oval and jumps were all anyone used.

The stuff was setup on the other side of the main entrance closer to the golf store and the pavement was a bit rougher. The underside of my Spec-R S1 took a beating. I'm glad I'll be tearing up a $20 fiberglass chassis and not a $100 carbon fiber chassis next week...

My generator worked well. I don't think the sine wave was perfect as my charger display fritzed out a couple times. Hope I don't kill my $200 charger. What I really need is a power smoothing smart UPS to put in between. Man this hobby gets expensive.

P.S. I think Bruce's battery in a box is the way to go.


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Hobbytown, Indy will again run the outdoor season this year! We've had a lot of fun in the past, and this year could be one of the best yet. The plan that is in place is that we will start earlier this year in April. We are going to race one Sunday a month so that you can plan for it between vacations, baseball games, all of the other things we want to do in the summer.
> 
> The classes will be all of the normal stuff.
> We'll run VTA, USGT, 17.5 TC, Open mod TC, 2WD Short Course Truck, In order to have a class offered, there must be at least 4 cars, because I need 4 turn marshals in the next race. If you would be in the next race, it is up to you to get an appropriate replacement. If you don't find one, you marshal.
> ...


This still happening this coming Sunday (April 13, 2014)? There was word that you were going on vacation so just wanted to be sure everyone knew either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the race date for May?

Just as a FYI...

Sat. May 10th is the Grand Prix of Indianapolis
Sun. May 11th is Mothers Day
Sat. May 17th is the new jacked up qualifying day for the 500
Sun. May 18th is the new jacked up pole day for the 500
Sun. May 25th is the Indy 500

My vote is for Mothers Day!


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Here's Chucky! said:


> This still happening this coming Sunday (April 13, 2014)? There was word that you were going on vacation so just wanted to be sure everyone knew either way. :thumbsup:


Looks like Bob will be here on Apr 13 and not vacation. But, there isn't a rain date. The plan for rain dates is to try again the next weekend. There is a problem with using Apr 20. I don't know what it is and will report on that soon. But, there will be paved on-road racing on Apr 13, weather permitting.

Just learned that transponders are on order. Do not know when they will arrive, but we will let you know when they do.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

April 20th is Easter.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Who's Fault?*

Who's Fault? ASPHALT!!!!!!

Come one, come all. Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Weather outlook looks great. Sunny and 70's. Should be nice and warm on the tarmac.

Yes, no rain date. Easter.

Future dates:

May 18

June 22

July 20

August 17

September 21


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Xray Spurs*

I just got 92 and 96 tooth Xray spur gears on hand.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunny in Philadelphia maybe. Cloudy and 73 here.

As long as there is no rain the Crispys will be there.

So you're going head to head with Pole day huh? I'm gonna need a TV then...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*68 Camaro*

I also just got a 1/2 dozen HPI 68 Camaros.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I also just got a 1/2 dozen HPI 68 Camaros.


Good to know that HPI is still making ... something ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I also just got a 1/2 dozen HPI 68 Camaros.


Dang, I still had one and was going to sell mine on the Black Market too.  Oh well, guess its hard to scalp Camaro bodies.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I also just got a 1/2 dozen HPI 68 Camaros.



Sold two of these today so there are only 4 left. First come, first serve.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like the weather is playing nice today, just a bit windy...heading out to the parking lot soon. Going to see how my indoor VTA setup works on the asphalt.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Good first day of parking lot/asphalt racing at Hobbytown Indy North. Entries were good considering the long term forecast was for rain today. The crowd really enjoyed watching the Short Course class run all day. A few spectators even brought their cars and practiced outside of the course. The VTA class had a great battle in the main as the top 2 cars battled for all 8 minutes. There were also several USGT cars who ran during the 1st round.

Here are the Main results from Short Course & VTA for Sunday April 13, 2014

*SHORT COURSE TRUCK (fast laps were 16 seconds)
*1-28 laps-8m07.812 Chris Monday (in the Hobbytown box stock HPI Blitz)
2-28 laps-8m15.289 Gary Crispin
3-24 laps-8m22.156 Chad Thom
4-22 laps-8m22.229 Drew Crispin
5-21 laps-8m06.126 Dean Crispin

*VINTAGE TRANS AM (fast laps were 13 seconds)
*1-34 laps-8m06.798 Chris Monday (XRay T?)
2-34 laps-8m06.979 Brian Smith (Associated TC4)
3-34 laps-8m13.576 Gary Crispin (Spec-R)
4-32 laps-8m13.182 Mike Monday (XRay-T?)
5-32 laps-8m16.430 Bruce Olson (Associated TC6)
6-03 laps-0m59.993 Bob Cordell (DNF - broke while in 2nd place)

----------

Next parking lot race day is Sunday May 18, 2014.

Check out the 1st post in this thread for additional information including the Saturday parking lot fun run schedule/flyer. Below is a link...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4719180&postcount=1


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Videos*

I created a new playlist for the HobbyTown USA Indy Lot Races ... here's the link ... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcTb9IlvhPxo33EXPTo75VEMFD80O1NSD


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm very happy. Lead lap in both races.

My Slash, I could either put my soft traction tires on and traction roll or put my worn out hard tires on and push like a pig. Maybe I'll get a LCG Blitz? 

My VTA can was hooked up and ran better than I ever have on Friday night. Being only seven seconds back to those two after eight minutes speaks to how good the car was, considering how shaky the driver is...

Can't wait until next time.

Thanks for doing this Bob!


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Good first day of parking lot/asphalt racing at Hobbytown Indy North. Entries were good considering the long term forecast was for rain today. The crowd really enjoyed watching the Short Course class run all day. A few spectators even brought their cars and practiced outside of the course. The VTA class had a great battle in the main as the top 2 cars battled for all 8 minutes. There were also several USGT cars who ran during the 1st round.
> 
> Here are the Main results from Short Course & VTA for Sunday April 13, 2014
> 
> ...


I am running TC6 ... I think the Mondays are running XRays


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

I came out there around 3:15pm and u guys were already done and gone.. Just got back from Terre Haute after their race was cancelled and wanted to see how it was but I missed it!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Good Times*

Sorry you missed it. There was a chance of rain at 4:00pm so we pushed it through. 

Seems like everyone had a good time.

Thanks to all that came out. 

We'll do it again in 5 weeks.

Happy Easter.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*'68 Camaro*

I do have 1 more 68 hpi camaro on the shelf. 1st come........


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Bob,

On the 2WD Stock truck class..., are the Slash LCG kits legal?

I'm going to put them on the boys trucks, at a minimum, so we can compete with that LCG Blitz!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Do you really think that chassis is going to help?


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Do you really think that chassis is going to help?


I know it will. That Blitz is going down!

Enjoy your undefeated reign while it lasts.


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

I just had to watch Bruce's video of the slash race, two things: I had no idea Bruce has such athletesism, standing in place high jumps while cars went under him, awesome! secondly, was that a wheely from crispy down the straight,,,,,,,,,,,,that's one powerful stock motor gary!

Too much fun, I am bringing mine next time.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

regets ama said:


> I just had to watch Bruce's video of the slash race, two things: I had no idea Bruce has such athletesism, standing in place high jumps while cars went under him, awesome! secondly, was that a wheely from crispy down the straight,,,,,,,,,,,,that's one powerful stock motor gary!
> 
> Too much fun, I am bringing mine next time.


Yes, my Titan 12T pulled a wheelie down the entire straight.

However, in order to get the front wheels up, I had to slam into the outer boards first.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*May 18th*

Hey, next Sunday, parking lot racing resumes at Hobbytown, Indy. Come get ya some of that.

I just got in 6 of the HPI '68 Camaros.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Crispins will be there!

2WD trucks all around and VTA for me.

Please order up some 72 and sunny with no wind this time.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Bump for good weather this Sunday.


----------



## i.wolfgang (May 22, 2011)

Myself and 3 others shall be there with our Slashes.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Great weather this time. Even better racing.

If we could get all the "maybes" to show up, we'd have a ton of cars.

Oh by the way, the *Blitz* finally went down in defeat..., but it wasn't me that dethroned the king, twas Nick that beat him.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

It was a beautiful sunny day for racing in the parking lot. There was a lot of great racing on the track and plenty of spectators around the track enjoying the show.

Short Course Truck saw the debut of the 'Team Crispin' LCG Slashes (LCG = low center of gravity chassis). Gary Crispin put his truck on the pole, but was beaten out by Nick in the main. The Hobbytown HPI Blitz finished in 3rd, driven by Dave Franklin.

VTA had close battles all day in the 8 car field. The main saw several lead changes as the top 4 drivers battled nose to tail for the most of the 8-minute main. The top 5 cars in VTA all finished on the same lap and all were very close in speed.

The USGT class had a few drivers today, but there were other drivers at the track with USGT cars that chose to race other classes. Unfortunately Bruce Olson broke early in the main, or it would have been a good battle.

There was a good field of Modified Short Course trucks today. They put on a real show for the crowd in the main as they launched their vehicles off the ramp on the main straight. 

----------

Here are the Main results for parking lot racing at Hobbytown Indy North on Sunday April 18, 2014

*SHORT COURSE TRUCK (fast laps were 18 seconds)
*1-25 laps-8m10.609 Nick Campbell
2-24 laps-8m03.226 Gary Crispin (was TQ in his new LCG Slash chassis)
3-24 laps-8m10.767 David Frankin (in the Hobbytown HPI Blitz)
4-17 laps-8m10.460 Dean Crispin
5-13 laps-8m10.464 Drew Crispin
6-00 laps-0m00.000 Chad Thom (DNS)

*VINTAGE TRANS AM (fast laps were 15 seconds)
*1-30 laps-8m05.900 Gary Crispin
2-30 laps-8m07.217 Brian Smith
3-30 laps-8m08.879 Nick Campbell
4-30 laps-8m10.355 Dave Franklin
5-30 laps-8m15.112 Bob Cordell
6-29 laps-8m11.591 Chris Leach
7-28 laps-8m15.407 Bruce Olson
8-25 laps-8m05.043 Chad Thom (1st day racing his new TC4 Club Racer)

*USGT (21.5 motors with sports car bodies)
*1 - Chris Leach
2 - Bruce Olson

There were several other racers who had USGT cars, but raced other classes today

*MODIFIED (SHORT COURSE TRUCK)
*1 - Roger Spangler
2 - Ian Wolfgang
3 - Kyler Wolfgang
4 - Rob Johnson
5 - Chad Murphy
----------

Next parking lot race day is Sunday June 22, 2014 (4th Sunday in June).

Check out the 1st post in this thread for additional information including the Saturday parking lot fun run schedule/flyer. Below is a link...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpo...80&postcount=1


----------



## i.wolfgang (May 22, 2011)

We sure had fun!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are a few links to check out videos of the parking lot racing today.

Bruce Olson - Youtube videos (http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcTb9IlvhPxo33EXPTo75VEMFD80O1NSD)

Bruce Olson - Youtube video - VTA main 




Brian Shaw - YouTube - Mod Short Course racing


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey I just wanted to confirm that next month's race is on the 22nd?

You said yesterday that it is on the 3rd Sunday of the month, but the schedule shows the 22nd, which is the 4th Sunday.

The third Sunday is Fathers Day which might account for the switch and if so, that's good, because the 22nd is open for me.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day for racing in the parking lot. There was a lot of great racing on the track and plenty of spectators around the track enjoying the show.
> 
> Short Course Truck saw the debut of the 'Team Crispin' LCG Slashes (LCG = low center of gravity chassis). Gary Crispin put his truck on the pole, but was beaten out by Nick in the main. The Hobbytown HPI Blitz finished in 3rd, driven by Dave Franklin.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian ...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes, 22nd.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

You rock Rockin' Bob.

On the calendar.

I'll keep hounding the "maybe... no-shows". Want to get the car count up. If for no other reason than having more time between runs.


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

PM Bob Cordell


----------



## Matt P. (Nov 17, 2011)

I talked with Bob today when I made a stop at the store. He mentioned trying to get a few people to come out for 17.5. I'm in for that if anyone else wants to show up the next race. If not, I will put together a USGT car and maybe a VTA. I have been meaning to make it to the parking lot races, but the dates haven't worked for me so far.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Matt P. said:


> I talked with Bob today when I made a stop at the store. He mentioned trying to get a few people to come out for 17.5. I'm in for that if anyone else wants to show up the next race. If not, I will put together a USGT car and maybe a VTA. I have been meaning to make it to the parking lot races, but the dates haven't worked for me so far.


We've had an avg. of 1.5 USGT cars. Whereas VTA has been drawing 8 or so.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just updated my previous post with links to videos (Bruce's link was broken).

Thanks Bob for confirming that the next parking lot race is Sunday June 22, 2014 (4th Sunday in June)

Thanks Crispy for getting the word out about parking lot racing. For anyone on the fence about racing in the parking lot, about the only change needed for touring cars is a bit more ride height.

Anyone worrying about scratching their chassis, you can simply put duct tape on the bottom of the chassis and it does a good enough job for one day of racing. For a more permanent solution, Hobbytown does sell chassis protection sheets that are thicker that normal tape.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

This Saturday will be the fun run in the parking lot at Hobbytown parking lot. No formal racing, but there will be a track setup for fun/practice. I believe there will also be jumps, rock crawling, and a drag course setup. Hopefully the weather will be nice like today.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Is the drag racing getting a good turnout? Hope so. I'd like to see that take off. It has in other parts of the country.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*June 22*

Racing resumes this Sunday, June 22nd. Heat is on. Come one, come all. Computer issues seem to be taken care of, so we should have a timely start this weekend.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Racing resumes this Sunday, June 22nd. Heat is on. Come one, come all. Computer issues seem to be taken care of, so we should have a timely start this weekend.


:thumbsup: I bringing the BRIGHT Fluorescent duct tape to help us old guy's see the corners better this time. :dude:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

anyone bringing out any 17.5 TC's this sunday? Thinking of heading up with mine.


----------



## MReggio13 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm actually going to be in town this weekend, so I'd like to run mine out there!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

My car is set up for 17.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Partly sunny, mid 80's, North wind so humidity will be lower.

Mr. Jones and Mr. Reggio gracing us.

What more could you ask for?


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

crispy said:


> Partly sunny, mid 80's, North wind so humidity will be lower.
> 
> Mr. Jones and Mr. Reggio gracing us.
> 
> What more could you ask for?



Maybe one thing.... come join us Friday night also. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Maybe one thing.... come join us Friday night also. :thumbsup:


I'll be there... 

Those Factory teams don't show up on Fridays.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

crispy said:


> I'll be there...
> 
> Those Factory teams don't show up on Fridays.



You got the wrong factory guys in mind. The factory guys I know was there this past
Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

crispy said:


> I'll be there...
> 
> Those Factory teams don't show up on Fridays.


It's true crispy. And Franklin beat 2/3 of those factory teams.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Speaking of Friday... Is my Maserati going to show?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

crispy said:


> Speaking of Friday... Is my Maserati going to show?


friday....no

sunday.....yes


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Power*

I got some Stock Slash horsepower in the "Hobbytown Special", Brian. We'll have guest drivers throw it down this Sunday in the Stock Short course class. Comin' for ya Crispy.

Heard a rumor that there might be some 2wd buggies/stadium trucks show up. That will help you gc with your break. I'll run a 1 hr clock minimum. 2 and the mains.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm ready...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Time*

What is the rule in 17.5 TC qualifying and Mains for time? Would you guys want a longer Main?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> What is the rule in 17.5 TC qualifying and Mains for time? Would you guys want a longer Main?


usually 6 min for quals and mains.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> What is the rule in 17.5 TC qualifying and Mains for time? Would you guys want a longer Main?


6 mins for both :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Luckily the rain that is coming will hit overnight. Hopefully no puddles in our section of the parking lot...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think it will be a problem. Jonsey, Reggiomoto, a hot rod Blitz great tunes. Great friends. I'm starting early.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

No sons tomorrow. Too hot for me to listen to them whine. 

But I will be bringing their Slashes and some guest drivers.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Saweet.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I got my 17.5 ready and I will bring my Slash but I have no transponder for that so I will just run it to be running it. I will have an old crappy pop up and a table but I didn't get a chance to go to my Dad's and get a generator so I will be using the car battery I guess to charge with.LOL

See you in the morning.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I will have a Futaba 3PKS Super with Fasst Module and receiver for sale with me if anyone needs a radio or a spare. The spektum module I had in it died and I have all spektrum stuff so it is of no use to me but the Futaba module works great. Manual included and it comes with a Lipo and nicad battery pack.

$150 OBO

It is back to the KO for now.
Jeremiah


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like a great (albeit warm) day.

Hopefully turn out will creep up a bit. I'd love to have four classes.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Got to load up the car, but will be there soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

What a great day. The old Slash gave me some fits but what should I expect since its been on the shelf collecting dust and I couldn't remember what condition it was in when i put it there. The ARC ran great all day long just the loose nut behind the wheel. Today was the very first time I have driven a TC on pavement and I think I might be hooked whether its being outside or the longer straits I don't know but I might like this more than carpet.

Thanks again Bob for putting this together.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Main results for parking lot racing at Hobbytown Indy North on Sunday June 22, 2014 (06/22/2014)

*SHORT COURSE TRUCK *(fast laps were 18 seconds)
1-24 laps-8m00.434 Gary Crispin (TQ)
2-24 laps-8m01.823 Mike Reggio
3-24 laps-8m03.722 John Steger
4-19 laps-8m09.229 Jeremiah Ward
5-14 laps-8m13.391 Patrick Grau

*VINTAGE TRANS AM *(fast laps were 15 seconds)
1-30 laps-8m01.345 Brian Smith
2-30 laps-8m01.443 Gary Crispin
3-30 laps-8m08.840 AJ Heck
4-28 laps-8m14.865 Bruce Olson
5-18 laps-8m12.305 Chad Thom
6-10 laps-2m38.136 Dave Franklin

*EXPERT SEDAN 17.5* (fast laps were 12 seconds)
1-27 laps-6m03.994 Jeremiah Ward
2-27 laps-6m08.770 Mike Reggio
3-27 laps-6m11.734 Mike Jones
4-25 laps-6m06.620 Bob Cordell
5-25 laps-6m09.137 John Steger
6-16 laps-4m47.409 Dave Franklin


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks to Bob and the hobbytown crew for putting on a great race today. Had a good time on the pavement, good tunes during the breaks and a fun day all around. 

And all it cost me is a canopy and im pretty sure a Slash for Christina!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*First Day of Summer*

Boy, that was some good fun. As always, thanks to all that came out, raced, helped, watched. It was a great summer day. Nice little breeze to cool ya off.

Next race, 3rd Sunday in July.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

ThrottleKing said:


> Today was the very first time I have driven a TC on pavement and I think I might be hooked whether its being outside or the longer straits I don't know but I might like this more than carpet.


I am 100% sure that I like asphalt more than carpet. 

Great third time out in the old parking lot. Wish we could get the entries up a bit. I know everyone is busy, but man that is fun.

Thanks Bob for doing it.

Gary


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

crispy said:


> I am 100% sure that I like asphalt more than carpet.
> 
> Great third time out in the old parking lot. Wish we could get the entries up a bit. I know everyone is busy, but man that is fun.
> 
> ...


It could have also been my car choice as I like that chassis a little more. Now I will look into some pavement tires as I want to go to Cincy or Joliet and do some more pavement racing. The Sweep 32's were great for about 3 min then it was ok and for the final min they were like drift tires. The Solaris Firms Jonesy lent me were great for 4 min then good for about to the 5min mark and then decent for the last 30 seconds. I made nearly all my errors in the main in the last min. I will chalk that up to debris on the track.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> What a great day. The old Slash gave me some fits but what should I expect since its been on the shelf collecting dust and I couldn't remember what condition it was in when i put it there. The ARC ran great all day long just the loose nut behind the wheel. Today was the very first time I have driven a TC on pavement and I think I might be hooked whether its being outside or the longer straits I don't know but I might like this more than carpet.
> 
> Thanks again Bob for putting this together.
> 
> Jeremiah


Here is the schedule for TSRCAR 

http://tsrcar.com/12%20schedule/12_schedule.htm

We have been running mod tc the last two meetings, there were 5 mod tc's today. I can run 17.5 too if anyone shows.

Jaco Orange is the preferred tire and hooks up great, you can get them from me at the track. 

Just catch a ride with your buddy David Lee, John Schuster makes the trip from Carmel most race weekends too if anyone is looking to car pool.

Also July 5th/6th is the gravity race in Joliet and should have a great electric crowd.

Monti


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*How Big*

FYI, the layout was 96'X48".


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*HTUSA on road*

SUPER JOB BOB, THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU DID, ALOT OF EFFORT I AM SURE.

How about the Crispy guy TQ and win in "stock slash". I really liked your burn out in front of the crowd after you crossed the finish line, filled the stands with smoke! Nice touch grabbing the checkered from Bob and driving backwards around for your victory lap. maybe climb the fence next time!
great running with you and reggio bumper to bumper, makes for a better show too.
PS, y'all were beat by a real stock slash for Fast Lap by #57 in the main by over half a second and as we all know, it is only about setting fast lap in the race that counts.

Did you watch Brian S in VTA, that car cuts so quick and put on a great show with Crispy and David F. If you are looking for a great asphalt vta, see Brian for tc 4 set up. I think I want one.

PPS, nice kite flying by Jonesy, biggest Kite I have seen getting good air over cars and trucks. Good company as well, be sure to let Chistina know. I think she has a slash future.

PPSS, good asphalt tip from Brian, allow addit ride height, big plus for my in 17.5 for the main.


----------



## Blitteer (Sep 12, 2008)

Monti007, We are running a HT asphalt race next weekend in Idaho. What Jaco tires work best on a VTA style car and do you use any traction juice on them? 
Bob


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Blitteer said:


> Monti007, We are running a HT asphalt race next weekend in Idaho. What Jaco tires work best on a VTA style car and do you use any traction juice on them?
> Bob



Most times VTA classes need to run the VTA tires from HPI. If you can run an open tire I think the Jaco Orange should work just fine. I clean with gravity LG1 and put a thin layer of LG2 on my tires about 10/15 min before I run.

Monti


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday July 20th Racing*

Just a reminder, racing resumes at Hobbytown, Indy on Sunday, July 20th.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Just a reminder, racing resumes at Hobbytown, Indy on Sunday, July 20th.


Already on the calendar. Can't wait to fire up the Slash and VTA again!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

So far I think we can actually make the 20th!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Last weekend I ran in Dayton on their parking lot track in 17.5 and Jaco green tires worked really well. Bob can order them from Horizon or BSR/Jaco directly to have at Hobby town. The Jaco greens also work really well on the carpet at Indy slots.

I thought I would share.

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> Last weekend I ran in Dayton on their parking lot track in 17.5 and Jaco green tires worked really well. Bob can order them from Horizon or BSR/Jaco directly to have at Hobby town. The Jaco greens also work really well on the carpet at Indy slots.
> 
> I thought I would share.
> 
> Monti


+1 on the jaco greens at Indy slots. That's what I was running last week there and they stuck like glue!

I'll have to try them in the parking lot next time


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

Be nice to Scott and Kyle at the lot this Sunday ... I'll be there ... Haven't been able to get to the south side the past few weeks ...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bolio 32 said:


> Be nice to Scott and Kyle at the lot this Sunday ... I'll be there ... Haven't been able to get to the south side the past few weeks ...


Scott was still waffling big time last night, so I have no confidence he'll actually show up. 

Bring your USGT. I heard a couple guys talking about running that class.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

crispy said:


> Scott was still waffling big time last night, so I have no confidence he'll actually show up.
> 
> Bring your USGT. I heard a couple guys talking about running that class.


I will have mine up there. I will bring the Slash too. Still on the fence about bringing the Xray.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

crispy said:


> Scott was still waffling big time last night, so I have no confidence he'll actually show up.












Getting pulled in too many directions tomorrow. But at least I got to race last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll be there.. but not for sure if I run... might bring the Schumacher Camaro if I do for VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I will be there tomorrow for VTA. Should have another VTA racer pitting with me too.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

crispy said:


>


This coming from the guy that's afraid to run 17.5 outside


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry Gary I'm just wanting to do what Kyle wants to do tomorrow. I think that's RC flying. We'll see what the day brings.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Main results for parking lot racing at Hobbytown Indy North on Sunday July 20, 2014 (07/20/2014)

*SHORT COURSE TRUCK*
1-23 laps-8m15.459 (19.827) Gary Crispin (TQ)
2-22 laps-8m17.028 (20.169) Bob Cordell
3-19 laps-8m12.315 (21.638) Josh Keene
4-15 laps-8m08.705 (25.794) Dean Crispin
5-00 laps-8m99.999.............Jeremiah Ward (Exhibition 4wd Short Course)
6-DNS...............................Jake Beck
7-DNS...............................Bill Butcher

*VINTAGE TRANS AM* - Novak 25.5 Motors
1-29 laps-8m16.824 (16.243) Chris Monday
2-28 laps-8m09.482 (16.256) Dave Franklin (TQ)
3-28 laps-8m12.625 (16.814) Gary Crispin
4-27 laps-8m03.925 (16.436) Brian Smith
5-27 laps-8m03.930 (16.701) A J Heck
6-27 laps-8m12.063 (16.523) Bob Cordell
7-15 laps-4m35.790 (17.152) Cody Armes
8-08 laps-1m59.940 (18.253) Bruce Olson (DNF - motor slip/gearing)
9-00 laps-0m00.000 (17.800) Mike Monday (DNS - rear belt)

*USGT - *ROAR approved 21.5 motors
1-27 laps-7m01.588 (14.799) Jeremiah Ward (TQ)
2-25 laps-7m05.443 (15.655) Dave Franklin
3-23 laps-7m16.737 (17.652) Bruce Olson
4-06 laps-1m48.172 (15.378) Cody Armes (DNF - steering knuckle/screw)


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks for posting the results Brian


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

The "Ride" tires work very well on pavement. Just as last time I loved the pavement racing and came away sad that it was over too soon. 

I finally found out the issue with the 2wd Slash causing all the radio issues that were so intermittent that I couldn't get it to do it while trying to find the proble and it turned out to be the Traxxas servo shorting. 

So I ran the 4x4 Slash and man was it fun. The S1 stock tires are way too soft and caused alot of traction roll but the rip it had down the strait was awesome.

Thanks again to Bob for his efforts and to Hobby Town for the event.

And Thanks to the guys that brought out the USGT's to enable me to have some fun.

Jeremiah


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

It was fun watching you guys today.. VTA class looked really good.. Slash Class looked like fun!! Great job!!


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Already starting to get ready for Sunday on the parking lot. The big question is what will be racing? Do I build up the ARC for GT or 17.5? 

I did get that pesky servo changed out in the Slash so hopefully the rest of the 6 year old RTR will continue to work. I have to admit it. Other than replacing the motor 3 times, 1 bearing carrier, 1 halfshaft end and now a servo getting 6 years thus far out of an RTR is really impressive. I am not a huge fan of them due to the birth of SC trucks nearly killing off the Stadium Truck class (one of my favorites) but the Slash is probably up there with the RC10 when it comes to RC legend status. :drunk:

Now who is going to come and what are you going to put down?

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

You know I'll be there.

1 VTA and 3 Slashes as usual.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

What's the next race date? Crispy will tell you I'm asking so I can find an excuse not to come.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

17th

I'm sure you have some third cousins twice removed daughter's christening to go to...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

She's already been Christened! But I think I was supposed to wash the cat that afternoon. That's a priority.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in for VTA :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

No commitments for17.5's or USGT's yet?

Jeremiah


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Most that race on Sundays don't post here a lot. You will have to do your recruiting on Fridays...

Mondays might be there, but they don't run that class.
Same for Brian Smith.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wont be there....ill be in the pacific northwest enjoying a week and a half on the oregon coast.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I plan on showing up. I just hope there are some USGT cars that show. 

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> She's already been Christened! But I think I was supposed to wash the cat that afternoon. That's a priority.


I've washed my cat before, not something I can recommend.

I plan on racing VTA Sunday on the parking lot. I've got enough stuff that I should setup one of my spare cars for USGT parking lot.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I've washed my cat before, not something I can recommend.


They definitely don't like it.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Speaking of getting soaked... 

May, June and July we had perfect weather.

Who would have thunk that August is the month we might get rained out.

Thunderstorms in the forecast for Sunday. Slashes can run in that! 

Jonesy don't bring your pop-up...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually, I just checked my super accurate weather forecast guy. Seriously, this guy is good. Nails things down to the hour. 

https://bamchase.net/

Rain on Sunday is in the evening. We should be good to go.


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

crispy said:


> Actually, I just checked my super accurate weather forecast guy. Seriously, this guy is good. Nails things down to the hour.
> 
> 
> Rain on Sunday is in the evening. We should be good to go.


EXCELLENT,

Of course that puts your slash undefeated record at risk! Please bring your A-game as I don't want any excuses. Word is out that your used battery purchases from a competing racer has really stepped up your Watt output. 

(WHAT? - OUTPUT?)


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

1. I'm not undefeated. Not even close. 

2. Those used batteries have been helpful. But they go in the boy's Slashes, not mine, as I don't trust them...

3. Bring it!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

crispy said:


> Actually, I just checked my super accurate weather forecast guy. Seriously, this guy is good. Nails things down to the hour.
> 
> https://bamchase.net/
> 
> Rain on Sunday is in the evening. We should be good to go.


I just hope your weather guy doesn't work for the McLaren F1 team. They didn't do such a good job at the most recent/Hungarian F1 race.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I just hope your weather guy doesn't work for the McLaren F1 team. They didn't do such a good job at the most recent/Hungarian F1 race.


They're so far out to lunch they're making wild ass guesses to do anything to get up front.


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*HTUSA slash*

Maybe Bob C will bring in his hired gun again from the Andretti stable to wheel his slash around. 

c'mon crispy, I haven't seen you get beat in slash yet!

(ok, I've only been there once).


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Start early*

Since there is a chance of rain, let everyone know that I want to step up the start time to 12 noon. Give or take. We'll run a one hour clock min. So that makes first qual at noon, 2nd at 1, Mains at 2, out by 2:30 - 2:45PM.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

regets ama said:


> Maybe Bob C will bring in his hired gun again from the Andretti stable to wheel.................


The "Andretti stabel" is in Milwaukee this weekend. Look somewhere else for the hired gun. And there will be one.:freak:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rain*

I have watched all the forecasts. They all show spotty rain all day. Some won't come due to high chance of rain. So I have decided to not risk getting equipment and boards getting wet.

The Nashville race is on Sept. 21st. So we'll run the last race Sept. 14th.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I have watched all the forecasts. They all show spotty rain all day. Some won't come due to high chance of rain. So I have decided to not risk getting equipment and boards getting wet.
> 
> The Nashville race is on Sept. 21st. So we'll run the last race Sept. 14th.


Booo!

I told you it won't rain there. You're not watching the right guy...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It already has rained there and at my house.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

VTA tires are treaded!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

If Crispy races and gets all wet, do we then call him "Soggy"?


----------



## pitchblack26 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Bob. Was getting ready to load everything. Will just put off 3rd vta win of the summer until sept


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Mushy?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Mushy is better. Dog doo is mushy.



(He whoops me on the track all the time. I've got to have some retort.)


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Bummer....It waits until AUGUST to rain.  

David


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I was actually coming today Gary, I swear! Slash and VTA


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

See Bob... high turnout today! 

Scott, will anyone be on the lake today?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

There probably will be some fast electric guys at 75th and Shadeland.

The Admirals have a scale fun run at 2 PM at the reflecting pond in Carmel City Center today too. If it's pouring they will not show, but a little ran usually doesn't hurt. Boats can get wet. 

Here's maps: http://www.indyadmirals.org/INFO.html


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*August Race?*

Here's a thought ... since there are 5 Sundays in this month anyway how about trying for one next week? ...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Season Ender*

Next parking lot race is scheduled for Sunday, September 14th. Let's start at noon and run 3 heats and the Mains for the season ender. 

Good luck to all the guys going down to the Nashville race.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Hobbytown FunRun*

To all interested:
Hobbytown will host a funrun this weekend on Saturday. Starts at noon and goes till 8:00pm. Fee is $5 for all day. Electric and nitro, drags, crawling and jumping. Any cars you want to run. See you there.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I was hoping to attend that David. I really want to see the drag racers. But, marching band Dad's get their time spoken for, often without being asked! So, I guess I'm busy Saturday.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Vote*

2 and the Mains or 3 heats and the Mains on Sunday? Should be beautiful weather. Free hotdogs are in order. Last race of the season. Come get some.
Layout will be different.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> 2 and the Mains or 3 heats and the Mains on Sunday? Should be beautiful weather. Free hotdogs are in order. Last race of the season. Come get some.
> Layout will be different.



3 heats and a main... last race of the Summer, gotta go out with a bang. :wave:

I was comming just for the free hotdogs, but I'll bring the VTA with me to have something to do when I'm not eating.. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone care if I run a USGT car with 26mm VTA tires?


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone care if I run a USGT car with 26mm VTA tires?


Bob has an open tire rule. He did it to let people burn up their old HPI X-patterns and the like. So any of 24-26mm tires that used to be allowed are fine (I'm pretty sure).

I have a crap load of VTA fronts that people can use if they want. Remember, I used to run them on my USGT car.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

crispy said:


> Bob has an open tire rule. He did it to let people burn up their old HPI X-patterns and the like. So any of 24-26mm tires that used to be allowed are fine (I'm pretty sure).
> 
> I have a crap load of VTA fronts that people can use if they want. Remember, I used to run them on my USGT car.


I use old S Comp V Grooves ...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Main results for the final parking lot racing for the summer of 2014 at Hobbytown Indy North on Sunday Sept 14, 2014 (07/20/2014)

*SHORT COURSE TRUCK*
1-37 laps-8m00.160 (12.463) John Steger (TQ)
2-36 laps-8m05.657 (12.687) Chris Monday
3-36 laps-8m10.782 (12.304) Gary Crispin
4-30 laps-7m46.025 (13.474) Brian Smith (Scott Black truck)
5-DNS Jeremiah Ward
6-DNS Houston Thomas
7-DNS Scott Black (see #4) 


*VINTAGE TRANS AM* - Novak 25.5 Motors
1-42 laps-8m11.100 (11.213) Dave Franklin (TQ)
2-41 laps-8m03.314 (11.311) Houston Thomas
3-41 laps-8m07.131 (11.409) Bob Cordell
4-40 laps-8m02.246 (11.252) Chris Monday
5-40 laps-8m08.296 (11.681) Gary Crispin
6-39 laps-8m01.963 (11.363) Brian Smith
7-39 laps-8m05.361 (11.637) Mike Monday
8-39 laps-8m11.972 (11.496) AJ Heck
9-34 laps-8m04.317 (12.567) Bruce Olson

*USGT - *ROAR approved 21.5 motors
1-35 laps-7m09.767 (11.227) AJ Heck
2-32 laps-7m12.371 (12.650) Tyler Thomas
3-27 laps-7m03.950 (11.939) Bruce Olson
4-05 laps-6m00.998 (35.497) Brian Smith
5-DNS Jeremiah Ward (TQ)


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Hobbytown USA Indy Parking Lot Races Videos*

Now posted ... go to Playlists and they are organized by tracks ... https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Videos*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are the Main results for the final parking lot racing for the summer of 2014 at Hobbytown Indy North on Sunday Sept 14, 2014 (07/20/2014)
> 
> *SHORT COURSE TRUCK*
> 1-37 laps-8m00.160 (12.463) John Steger (TQ)
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2A-70e_hYCbFkFnFeNajpQ/playlists


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*sct*

Thanks Bob for all your efforts and I had no idea you were such a cook. Best hot dogs I have had in awhile!

Had to watch the sct to see how Crispy got that Fast Lap on the last lap,,,,,,,,,,so now I know, it is a truck that can climb walls. Good racing in all classes. B Smith and AJ had a good show to watch in USGT, B Smith even stopped to turn AJ off a wall in the middle of the race, David F ran away in VTA, you may need to run that in Tenn this weekend!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's all the photos that I took today, about 20 of them:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.694488970632572.1073741838.456519857762819&type=1&comment_id=694490460632423&offset=0&total_comments=1&notif_t=photo_album_comment

This is panorama that I took with the iPhone. Pretty cool feature. I liked the fact that there were four straights on the track. Good to get some speed. 

Unfortunately, I had to leave early to set up a trade show exhibit at the Convention Center downtown. Only got in two heats. Hated to go indoors on a day like today. Oh well, that's life. Thanks for the hot dog and hospitality Bob!


----------

